# SAS hero hacks ISIS terror trio to death armed with just Gurkha knife



## Kraut783 (Jul 4, 2016)

SAS hero hacks ISIS terror trio to death armed with just Gurkha knife

"But in a massive turnaround, the defiant sergeant began hacking at the trio with a kukri. The 27-year-old hero had been given the knife by a British Gurkha soldier before he joined the SAS."

Well done trooper!


----------



## AWP (Jul 4, 2016)

I love a story with a happy ending. It's like a Disney cartoon, but with violence.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 4, 2016)

Winner of the 2016 badmotherfucker award!


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 4, 2016)

Ummm....'27 years old with 15 years in the SAS'?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 4, 2016)

Bullshit all over this story.
-27 years old, 15 years of experience in the military (already noted by Ex3)
-on the wrong end of a three-on-one and "decapitated" the first attacker.   

Color me HIGHLY skeptical of the accuracy of this story.


----------



## AWP (Jul 4, 2016)

You can't expect me to read the articles. I'm not some peasant.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh this is worth a big pile of skepticism, for sure, but a feel good story nonetheless.  

Did anyone here stop to consider the empirical "details " when Dorothy greased the Wicked Witch?  Hellz no!


----------



## Gunz (Jul 4, 2016)

Quoting an "SAS source."


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 4, 2016)

my apologies to all, after re-reading it, I am hoping the age thing was just a fuck up.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 4, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> my apologies to all, after re-reading it, I am hoping the age thing was just a fuck up.



None necessary. Despite the skepticism it _could_ be true. But the guy sounds like The Hound.


----------



## pardus (Jul 4, 2016)

Who Dares Wins!

I'll be interested to see any follow up articles on this.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 4, 2016)

This reminds me of the "bayonet charge" in Iraq article from a few years back.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 4, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> This reminds me of the "bayonet charge" in Iraq article from a few years back.



There is a story of the black watch reg doing a bayonet charge in Iraq around 2004. I have no idea if it's true , but I do know they were there during that time frame. Something about being ambushed, running low on ammo and fixing bayonets and charging the ambush position.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 4, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> This reminds me of the "bayonet charge" in Iraq article from a few years back.






Diamondback 2/2 said:


> There is a story of the black watch reg doing a bayonet charge in Iraq around 2004. I have no idea if it's true , but I do know they were there during that time frame. Something about being ambushed, running low on ammo and fixing bayonets and charging the ambush position.




That ones true.  Probably thinking of the same story.


Soldier who led Afghanistan bayonet charge into hail of bullets honoured


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 4, 2016)

This isn't the exact article, but it's similar.  The article I'm referencing made it sound like they bayoneted the insurgents, when in fact it would be more accurate to say "they IMT'd with bayonets fixed."



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 4, 2016)

Scottish Bayonet Charge in Iraq

I think this is the one I'm talking about. Not sure if they actually shanked those fools with cold steel or not, but still some ballsy shit IMO.


----------



## digrar (Jul 4, 2016)

27 year old SAS trooper, sounds right,  27 year old SAS Sergeant sounds unlikely.


----------



## Etype (Jul 5, 2016)

The Brits love their hero propaganda. Multi-mile sniper kills, knife kills... what's next? Someone pulls the sword from the stone?


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 5, 2016)

C'mon, we gotta let the myths perpetuate.  If some of y'all had the internet during WWI you would have called out the Marines for the whole teufel hunden thing....


----------



## digrar (Jul 6, 2016)

Etype said:


> The Brits love their hero propaganda. Multi-mile sniper kills, knife kills... what's next? Someone pulls the sword from the stone?


----------



## CQB (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 9, 2016)

I heard one of his arms was out of the fight due to a "Rocket for People" exploding 1 foot from his position...

The citation reads: "Bleeding from the neck down, the SGT knew what he had to do....there was 3 of them, and he only had one arm....he felt like they were disadvantaged..but it didn't matter....cause he was highly motivated to get back to watching the season finale of Downton Abbey" .....


----------



## CQB (Jul 10, 2016)

Quoted in the press here, the hero poked his fingers up the bad guys' nose & poked his eyes out from the inside. Kewl!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 10, 2016)

CQB said:


> Quoted in the press here, the hero poked his fingers up the bad guys' nose & poked his eyes out from the inside. Kewl!



One of the bluntest, blunt dissections that I've yet to hear of. There is bone all around the eye. That said, it sounds pretty unlikely through the nose. The best way to do the job is straight into the eye, one one side, and goudging it with your finger; a more direct approach. There is just too much bone in the way to pull an eneuculation via a nasal approach.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 10, 2016)

The SAS don't care about your so-called medical facts. They just get the job done.


----------



## CQB (Jul 10, 2016)

True, he could have cut an arm off and then hit the guy with the soggy end.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 10, 2016)

CQB said:


> True, he could have cut an arm off and then hit the guy with the soggy end.


Only a flesh wound....


----------



## CQB (Jul 11, 2016)

Correctamundo!


----------

